
E-Bikers Ride Much Farther and More Frequently Than Regular Bikers - edward
https://www.treehugger.com/e-bikers-ride-much-farther-and-more-frequently-than-regula-bikers-5076231
======
linsomniac
~7 years ago I got an e-bike and totally agree with this. It made it easy for
me to bike in situations I might not otherwise have such as: When it's windy,
biking with my friends who are hard core bikers and feeling like I couldn't
keep up, when my plans were up in the air and I could be going 5 miles or
could be going 20. It also made the travel time be basically the same as
taking a car, where (especially when I was out of shape) biking was about half
as fast.

One thing to note is that I would use the E-bike while pedaling, not like
motorcycle. People who say you "cheat yourself out of a workout", which many
people have, that was not my experience.

I stopped using it because of the need to haul kids around, which my ebike
wasn't at all able to do.

------
Finnucane
I'd never want to give up my regular bike, but if our old car dies, replacing
it with a ebike with more cargo capacity would definitely be an option.

An ebike seems like cheating if you think of a bike as primarily for exercise.
Getting the exercise is good, but seen as a regular form of transportation,
ebikes clearly have their place. (When I was still actually commuting, my bike
was my normal way of getting to work)

